# Diarrhea and constipation together?



## Smiler (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone ever experienced this? - I have just had 2 days of diarrhea mixed in with hard lumpy stools which left me with a feeling of incomplete evacuation. I am normally constipated despite healthy diet, water exercise etc, etc. and I do get very occasional bouts of diarrhea, but I have never had both together. Any ideas, or is this just another symptom of IBS?


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes I've had this a lot. I've had very hard lumpy stool and diarrhea at the same time. I believe it's just an extension of the irregular muscle contractions of the colon which prevent the stool from becoming evenly hydrated.Dana


----------

